# Propeat 13-5-8



## ChugginHopps (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello first time poster. I just bought a bag of 13-5-8 from propeat. Any suggestions on what setting to set my Scotts rotary spreader on? The bag gives no information. Sorry I'm fairly new to this


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

The label says apply 200 lbs per acre. You can divide that by 43.5(sq ft in an acre). That will give you lbs per 1000 sq ft. If you have never calibrated your spreader, I would watch some videos on that. Also depending on the prill size of the fertilizer that can affect spreader setting.


----------



## ChugginHopps (Oct 8, 2021)

Just contacted propeat and they said 3.5 - 4 for the spreader. The prill size was what I was concerned with. I already knew how much to apply per 1,000 but without specific settings


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

In general, if you're unsure of what spreader setting to use, start with a low setting and work you're way up. Important thing to note is when you start on the low settings to make sure you make complete passes over your yard for even coverage. You don't want to change settings half way through and one side of the yard gets more fertilizer than the other.


----------

